# Opening Night at the Met for Season 2021 - 2022



## 1846 (Sep 1, 2021)

Tonight in about an hour on Sirius XM, Channel 355 (Met Opera Radio) the opening night performance for this season at the Met will be broadcast. The opera is _Fire Shut Up in My Bones_. I've really been looking forward to this one.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

1846 said:


> Tonight in about an hour on Sirius XM, Channel 355 (Met Opera Radio) the opening night performance for this season at the Met will be broadcast. The opera is _Fire Shut Up in My Bones_. I've really been looking forward to this one.


Yes, it is very exciting to see the Met doing this work. *Terence Blanchard* has also written a number of excellent film scores besides having had a great career as a jazz trumpeter from New Orleans. His extended work _A Tale of God's Will_ (A Requiem for Katrina) is fantastic.

Hopefully it will be available for Opera on Demand viewing at some point.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

You can also purchase HD tickets at a theater near you.


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

This might be of interest to "Fire Shut Up in My Bones" fans...

An Atlanta music teacher who used the Met HD performance as part of her curriculum would like to have her students read Charles M. Blow's memoir too. She is requesting donations to fund 30 copies of "Fire Shut Up in My Bones" through the reputable teacher crowdfunding site Donors Choose.

Her students will only receive the books if the project is fully funded, and there are just 3 days left to donate. Thank you for your consideration and for spreading the word to other opera fans who may be interested in helping!

https://www.donorschoose.org/project/collision-of-vocal-music-and-literature/5743997/


----------

